# npc monster generator



## salotti5150 (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm looking for a 3.5 npc generator that includes monster races and that will output in the standard statblock. All the npc generators I find only have the standard players handbook races. I just want an easy way to create 3rd level goblin fighters and such. Thanks for any help.


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 30, 2005)

PCGen has numerous sources in it that have monsters. We also have several different output sheets so you can display your monsters.


----------



## Wonko the Sane (Sep 30, 2005)

NPC Designer (www.rpgattitude.com) is a handy program...more scripts and functionality are being added on a nearly daily basis, so it keeps getting more useful.

There is a demo available, too.

WtS


----------



## Vascant (Sep 30, 2005)

Though at the moment, NPC Designer does not have the depth PCGen has to choose from in the way of monster selection at this time, we are moving quickly to change that.  What NPC Designer does do that no other system does is focus solely on the creation of NPCs with clear and detailed stat blocks.  Most of the system is exposed to the users so if they wish to apply house rules, changes or alter things it is completely within their grasp.  Development is pretty much user driven at this time, people tell me what they want to see or features they need for their game and usually in a few days it is available for them.  We started with the primary races and such found in the SRD and have now been extending the functionality into monsters, to that we have just finished the functionality for handling Monsters without classes, Advancing Monsters and Monsters with natural spell casting abilities (like dragons and rakshasa).

Can't say it is better then anything because products like PCGen have a great amount of maturity behind them however I can say NPC Designer is moving in the right direction to be the premier tool for NPC Generation.  If you have any specific questions feel free to ask.


----------



## salotti5150 (Sep 30, 2005)

thanks for the responses, I've used the pcgen but it wasn't quite what I wanted.  I just downloaded NPC Designer today and it's exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## silvermane (Sep 30, 2005)

> I just downloaded NPC Designer today and it's exactly what I was looking for.




A commercial program is what you were looking for?


----------



## salotti5150 (Sep 30, 2005)

i downloaded the free version.


----------



## silvermane (Sep 30, 2005)

In case you did not know, it's a demo.


----------



## Vascant (Sep 30, 2005)

Silvermane:  Based from the little quips, I can assume there is no pirated version available yet.  

While in August I was not very pleased about going commercial simply because it was not my original plan, I was very pleased with the results from it.  NPC Designer's user community grows stronger each day and people have become more active.  Thats all I desired because NPC Designer is something I started thru my own need for a product that is focused on NPCs.  I will state this, you are the only person who seems to have a problem with it being commercial and you didn't pay.  So there is no problem.

If you have a better way for me to reach my goal, I am willing to listen.  As for if it is free or a demo, it is both.  It is free of charge and demo's the functionality of NPC Designer.


----------



## dingle (Mar 12, 2009)

*Monster generator*

Try www.dinglesgames.com

Paul


----------



## DonTadow (Mar 12, 2009)

Since Vasc can't say it I will, for npc creation, NPC Designer is a better program than PCGgen.  PCGen is often quite clunky to use if you want an on the fly npc.  With npc designer, if i press a button, i get instant npc. 

Its also quite customizeable, allowing you to easily add feats, weapons and such and the output function lets you put it in a format easy for you to use.


----------



## TheOverlord (May 17, 2009)

*D&D 3.5 Monster Generator - class levels, templates and advanced hit dice*

I have just released a free tool in support of the thriving 3.5 community via the Monster Advancer (Monster Advancer 3.5).

This compact suite of applications allows for swift monster generation, advancement and customization, all within the context of 3rd edition(3.5). What once took up to an hour of dungeon masters' time, now takes seconds. Large Fiendish, Half-Dragon Dire Wolves with 18 hit dice can now take their place of honor amongst the kraken and the hydra.

There are currently three applications worthy of note: There is a version made for massive customization (allowing templates, magical items and equipment , stat adjustments and feat selection), a version made for speed and simplicity, and another which can generate multiple creatures randomly based on the challenge rating or encounter level desired.

The entire project is completely free and available now. It is continuing to be enhanced daily with the ability to add class levels coming by the end of the week.

My goal is to help foster and reinvigorate the 3.5 community by contributing to the tools that enhance the game by allowing time for creativity rather than crunching numbers.


----------



## Nylanfs (May 19, 2009)

Nice thread necromancy


----------

